# Encountered my first aggressive pax



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX. 
As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window. 
"We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing. 
"I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say. 
"There is, but fine, we'll walk down here," he says, sounding aggravated. 
Forget collecting a cancel fee, I need to be done with these guys.
The first guy goes back to where they were standing and grabs some luggage. The other man walks over and he has a dog. A very old Jack Russell terrier, definitely a pet, not a service dog. Here's my excuse. 
"Oh, I'm so sorry, I don't allow pets in my vehicle. I'll cancel the ride, I won't charge you a fee, and you can request another car," I say. 
They protest, point out that they have a carrier. Had this not already gotten off to a bad start I wouldn't have minded taking the dog in the carrier but at this point I'm just trying to find a way out of there without making them too mad. 
This is the point where I should've just rolled my window back up and been on my way, without any further discussion. But I'm still learning. 
"But we need to get to the airport!" they whine. "We're already late! We're going to miss our flight!" 
"I'm very sorry sir, but quite honestly that isn't my problem. We're independent contractors. This is my personal, private vehicle. We don't have to take any rides we don't want." 
And then the second guy comes right up to my window, hands on hips, looking down at me through my windshield, his face getting red. He looked like he was about to explode with anger. 
I immediately roll up my window, get the **** out of there, cancel the ride, and report the situation to Uber. 
When I was brand new and didn't know the area I did pick ups in public housing projects where I never had a problem with angry or aggressive pax. It took trying to pick up a millionaire for that to happen.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I live very close to Northern Potomac and Bethesda area and people will tell you that some of the most snooty people are there. You'll find hoodrats you can give dap to at the 7 Eleven before you get anything nice out of some of those people.



ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.


Rich people have no problems being cheap also. They take the money you earn is the money you keep to another level sometimes. Not surprising they pulled out the snooty, uppity shit when you weren't rolling out a red carpet for them.

You always do a good job getting just enough out of the situation to make a story without getting into a situation. Something to learn from.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

In those situations just drive away, park around the corner and collect your fee. Some riders are better left untouched (No, not like that!)


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I had a very similar situation. Pulled into a slight one car length before where the passenger was standing. I waved for them to come to me. They waved for me to come to them. So I drove up to them and waved as I went by.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

contact uber and say they pulled a gun on you.


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

You used your best judgement so, good for you. :smiles:

I saw your name and immediately thought of this song. I had a nurse, *Arielle* (note spelling), and she loved the three renditions I played of this song.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> You used your best judgement so, good for you. :smiles:
> 
> I saw your name and immediately thought of this song. I had a nurse, *Arielle* (note spelling), and she loved the three renditions I played of this song.


@Another Uber Driver beat ya to it ?



Another Uber Driver said:


>


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

My first aggressive pax was mad he marked the wrong spot and when I called him to see where he was at he said "the bar on the corner". Where I was at the time there were multiple bars on corners so parked near the one closest to pin and he calls again asking where I'm at clearly frustrated. Eventually find the bar (not on a corner) and this dude is pissed and yelling with his wife next to him. I politely explain to him what happened and how I'll gladly cancel if he doesn't want to ride with me. His wife seemed tired and got him to get in, and the only reason I even took them was because the wife seemed very nice and realized he marked the wrong place. He yelled a bit through the ride but it was mostly because he was hard of hearing. 10 mins of random talking he started to chill. End of trip they got out and as I'm driving away expecting to get a 1 I see a $10 tip.

Sure if he was alone I would've bounced, also if the trip wasn't 2.1x surge and 40 mins away and ended 10 mins near my house. Your pax seems like a straight up paxhole though would've shuffled in a heart beat.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

All the more reason for driver to CCW at all times.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> All the more reason for driver to CCW at all times.


CCW?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't think having a gun would have changed anything for the better.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> My first aggressive pax was mad he marked the wrong spot and when I called him to see where he was at he said "the bar on the corner". Where I was at the time there were multiple bars on corners so parked near the one closest to pin and he calls again asking where I'm at clearly frustrated. Eventually find the bar (not on a corner) and this dude is pissed and yelling with his wife next to him. I politely explain to him what happened and how I'll gladly cancel if he doesn't want to ride with me. His wife seemed tired and got him to get in, and the only reason I even took them was because the wife seemed very nice and realized he marked the wrong place. He yelled a bit through the ride but it was mostly because he was hard of hearing. 10 mins of random talking he started to chill. End of trip they got out and as I'm driving away expecting to get a 1 I see a $10 tip.
> 
> Sure if he was alone I would've bounced, also if the trip wasn't 2.1x surge and 40 mins away and ended 10 mins near my house. Your pax seems like a straight up paxhole though would've shuffled in a heart beat.


What is a 2.1x surge?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> ... and report the situation to Uber.


LMAO. And what "situation" would that be?
Seems you have a lot of "situations"?
Ever stop to think it might be YOU?


ariel5466 said:


> But I'm still learning.


You don't learn when you only want to listen to people that agree with you.

Cool story though.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You won't last long refusing animals.

All he has to do is say you refused his service dog and your automatically done without any chance of getting back on the platform.

It sucks but it's pretty much how it is. 
Pax know they have us by the balls on this.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

IF you were my daughter .. I'd always advise just driving away

Your gut will be your indicator every time when you pull up

However .. I would also say never be afraid of a man getting so mad he does something to you or your property

Most Men should know better than to ever try to lay hands on a woman or her lay hands on her car

I know there are shithole men out there willing to oppose that rule

that's when I would tell my daughter CALL ME
to open the cans of whoop ass

Not that you can't handle it yourself ..

but just like my wife used to tell me to call her if a ***** was in my face

she'd call me if a man EVER tried to become threatening

I also do advise, you carrying.

JIC


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> CCW?


Coastal Championship Wrestling ?‍♀ :roflmao:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> CCW?


Conceal and carry a weapon


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Iann said:


> You won't last long refusing animals.
> 
> All he has to do is say you refused his service dog and your automatically done without any chance of getting back on the platform.
> 
> ...


I knew it wasn't a service animal. Service animals are retired when they get old, this dog was ancient. And Jack Russells are never used as service dogs, they're too hyper and hard to train. And like I said, normally I'd have no problem with small dog in a carrier, I was just looking for any reason to cancel this ride that gave me a bad feeling from the start.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I don't think having a gun would have changed anything for the better.


not in the situation as it played out no ..
not saying you should just go out looking to shoot every pax with an attitude

but if they decided to bypass and try to pull her out of the car/assult

she would of been more entitled to shoot


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Conceal and carry a weapon


I only work daytime, so that cuts out a lot of problems. But I have thought about getting a taser. I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I knew it wasn't a service animal. Service animals are retired when they get old, this dog was ancient. And Jack Russells are never used as service dogs, they're too hyper and hard to train. And like I said, normally I'd have no problem with small dog in a carrier, I was just looking for any reason to cancel this ride that gave me a bad feeling from the start.


LOL.

You really need to do some reading on here too see how many stories like yours turned into being deactivated.

It doesn't matter at all if you know if it's not a actual service animal.

You WILL be deactivated if a pax says you didn't take a service dog. Simple as that.

Please do some research on this before you're gone.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I only work daytime, so that cuts out a lot of problems. But I have thought about getting a taser. I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


Fair enough ..

Do you at least have pepper spray?

Just as painful as a taser in a diff way ..


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't deny the emotional support alligator either. You'll get deactivated before you can say the word.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


I was actually a little bit afraid for you.

Hopefully when you roll down the window its only a few inches.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Don't deny the emotional support alligator either. You'll get deactivated before you can say the word.


_.........pas de cocodri dans mon char......................._


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Alright I'll google translate that a bit later, but I'm sure it's good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Alright I'll google translate that a bit later, but I'm sure it's good.


"No alligators in my car."

I doubt that Google translate can translate Cajun French; it has a hard enough time with _français métropolitain_. The Cajuns call an alligator "cocodri". It is derived from "crocodile". You must keep in mind that back then, most people did not know he difference. When the French ran into it in Louisiana, they just assumed that it was a crocodile.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I only work daytime, so that cuts out a lot of problems. But I have thought about getting a taser. I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


Bad things happen to nice people night and DAY. Protect yourself because Uber sure the hell isn't going to.

Glad the situation did not escalate into something else, BUT, it very well could have and you were not prepared. 99.9% of the riders will never cause use harm. It's that .01% that can flip out for whatever reason, like going to be late to the airport. We just never know when we are going to get "that" pax.

I will say this though, pay extra attention to pax ratings before you accept rides. Sometimes the warning signs about the pax are right under our nose.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sadly if you reported them and Goober follows up with the Pax you are going to be deactivated. Fair warning. Hopefully they were en route to Zimbabwe for a pastoral retreat without modern amenities. It doesn't matter what you think the dog is or the type of animal, if they say it was a service animal and you refused the ride saying " I do not allow dogs in my car", you will be deactivated within 24 hours.

On the bright side if you were already at .60 you were barely making any real money, and If you were higher than that, then the cuts are coming. Time to start looking for a new gig.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Drive away . Call and report that they made you feel unsafe and don't match again . You don't have to take any rides you don't want to just be careful how you phrase the refusal . These people did not want a ride they wanted a servant .


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> CCW?


Concealed Carry Weapon. Guns. Heat. Heater. Piece. Lead Lighter. Asshole Resolution Tool.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Yes , this situation definitely warranted a weapon . Or just use common sense .


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I was actually a little bit afraid for you.
> 
> Hopefully when you roll down the window its only a few inches.


Why didn't you race to her defense then?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> IF you were my daughter .. I'd always advise just driving away


IF you were my daughter - I'd advise to GET A REAL JOB.
Better yet - marry rich.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> IF you were my daughter - I'd advise to GET A REAL JOB.
> Better yet - marry rich.


No

I wanna hear your definition of a real job, since apparently being an IC through the Uber app is not real. All fairy tale


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> IF you were my daughter ......
> 
> *I also do advise, you carrying.*
> 
> JIC


You advise that she get preggo? Weird......


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Iann said:


> LOL.
> 
> You really need to do some reading on here too see how many stories like yours turned into being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Fair enough ..
> 
> Do you at least have pepper spray?
> 
> Just as painful as a taser in a diff way ..


It seems like a really bad idea to me to use pepper spray inside a vehicle...



OldBay said:


> I was actually a little bit afraid for you.
> 
> Hopefully when you roll down the window its only a few inches.


I usually roll it down all the way... That's about to change.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.


Welcome to the club. Hopefully you don't get any emotional support alligators before it's all over...or you start a new beginning. Hopefully the latter.

I guess we're at the point where if you got a job at Lee's it'd pay better any ways with less depreciation. Plus can take that famous chicken home.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Bad things happen to nice people night and DAY. Protect yourself because Uber sure the hell isn't going to.
> 
> Glad the situation did not escalate into something else, BUT, it very well could have and you were not prepared. 99.9% of the riders will never cause use harm. It's that .01% that can flip out for whatever reason, like going to be late to the airport. We just never know when we are going to get "that" pax.
> 
> I will say this though, pay extra attention to pax ratings before you accept rides. Sometimes the warning signs about the pax are right under our nose.


If I remember right he had a pretty high rating. I never accept a rating under 4.7.



Amos69 said:


> Sadly if you reported them and Goober follows up with the Pax you are going to be deactivated. Fair warning. Hopefully they were en route to Zimbabwe for a pastoral retreat without modern amenities. It doesn't matter what you think the dog is or the type of animal, if they say it was a service animal and you refused the ride saying " I do not allow dogs in my car", you will be deactivated within 24 hours.
> 
> On the bright side if you were already at .60 you were barely making any real money, and If you were higher than that, then the cuts are coming. Time to start looking for a new gig.


They never said it was a service animal. I'm just doing this temporarily after I got fired. It's definitely time to buckle down and look for something else, though. I'm looking forward to being able to just drive as a side gig for a little extra cash and some fun.



Gtown Driver said:


> Welcome to the club. Hopefully you don't get any emotional support alligators before it's all over...or you start a new beginning. Hopefully the latter.
> 
> I guess we're at the point where if you got a job at Lee's it'd pay better any ways with less depreciation. Plus can take that famous chicken home.


If I got a job there I'd end up gaining even more weight than I have while driving! ?
Anyway, I know I can get a job as a server at pretty much any restaurant, I just hated doing it so much it's hard to bring myself to go back to it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I was just looking for any reason to cancel this ride that gave me a bad feeling from the start.


Having a bad feeling or following your gut instinct is all the reason you need.

These rides don't pay enough to even think beyond that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It seems like a really bad idea to me to use pepper spray inside a vehicle...


Know whats worse?
A gunshot wound.
Especially a head shot.

Holey smokes. Blood turns into a fine spray and gets in cracks that you can't get to.
Then, as it ages, it stinks.
It totals a car.

Taser is prolly better, then all you have to deal with is a little piss in the seat.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> If I got a job there I'd end up gaining even more weight than I have while driving!


Somehow people have told me that I look like I've lost weight even though I did rideshare really fulltime for like 2 years (and had another fulltime driving job for 3 years before that). Guess my metabolism stays solid for now.

I could never do food industry. Especially not Lee's. I'd be crunching on the customers' delicious recipe for sure. Plus those extra fluffy biscuits that neither KFC or Popeyes can top. Green beans and chicken livers too.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.


Hopefully you can figure out a better strategy that brings in the same money in less time and less miles.

My first month was much like you described, but months 2-3+ were almost twice as good. I would say it took a month to learn the basics, and another couple months to learn the market.

IDK what rates you have in your market, but I'm in MD/DC and MD is .80/mi and I can make that work. Also get sucked into DC every other day and I've figured out how to make it work even tho it only pays .60/mi. In the lower rate markets, you pretty much need stacked pings and consecutive trip bonuses.

Alot of it depends on where your neighborhood is. You might have to drive ten miles to a good staging area. I have to drive 6 miles before i start getting pings. I only drive during peak hours, its not worth driving non-peak. And run both UL if you can during summer. Good luck.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Hopefully you can figure out a better strategy that brings in the same money in less time and less miles.
> 
> My first month was much like you described, but months 2-3+ were almost twice as good. I would say it took a month to learn the basics, and another couple months to learn the market.
> 
> ...


Both Uber & Lyft pay the same in Richmond- 0.645/mile, 0.12/minute. 
Talking to other Richmond drivers it seems I do pretty decent for this market, which is just sad.
I live about 8 miles from downtown, and my immediate area isn't the best for getting ride requests. I usually hang around waiting for a ping while I cool my car off for about 15 minutes, if I don't get anything I'll start heading downtown. 
I use both Uber & Lyft when I'm stopped waiting for rides, but I find that if I have them both on while driving I'll miss a turn while I'm trying to turn the other app off. I use Uber far more often, it's a lot more popular in my market and Lyft pax tend to be more problematic. 
My basic strategy is get to a good spot, and wherever a ride takes me I go to the nearest populated area. I have a bunch of spots bookmarked in Waze- popular intersections, shopping centers and malls, hospitals, hotels, train stations. If I end up in Tri-Cities area (Petersburg/Hopewell/Colonial Heights) I'll set a DF back to Richmond and wait. 
If I have an airport drop-off, I'll check the flight schedule and queue to see if it's worth it to wait. Usually it's not, but it's only about 8 miles back to downtown. 
Regardless, I need to be done with doing this full time soon. Not only is my car racking up miles like no one's business, but my husband is really uncomfortable with it and has been super cranky.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.
> 
> 
> It seems like a really bad idea to me to use pepper spray inside a vehicle...
> ...


You should at least have something for defense


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


Come drive in AZ and you don't need any type of permit to carry, either open or conceal. You just can't be a felon. We love our guns in AZ.

I highly recommend gun safety and training classes before you even think of carrying. I bet that I could have you sidearm proficient in just 4 classes.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Both Uber & Lyft pay the same in Richmond- 0.645/mile, 0.12/minute.
> Talking to other Richmond drivers it seems I do pretty decent for this market, which is just sad.
> I live about 8 miles from downtown, and my immediate area isn't the best for getting ride requests. I usually hang around waiting for a ping while I cool my car off for about 15 minutes, if I don't get anything I'll start heading downtown.
> I use both Uber & Lyft when I'm stopped waiting for rides, but I find that if I have them both on while driving I'll miss a turn while I'm trying to turn the other app off. I use Uber far more often, it's a lot more popular in my market and Lyft pax tend to be more problematic.
> ...


Richmond might be a bad market. I can empathize.

I personally struggle to find 60 peak hours in a week. Usually top at 45h, any more would just bring my averages down and waste my time.

If you only drive during peak hours, then at least your efficiency should go up although you will probably earn a little less overall. If you are driving around your husband's schedule, trying to have dinner together during peak hours, or doing fun things on the weekend, then your earnings will go down.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Iann said:


> You won't last long refusing animals.
> 
> All he has to do is say you refused his service dog and your automatically done without any chance of getting back on the platform.
> 
> ...


Not true since the dog was in a carrier.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Come drive in AZ and you don't need any type of permit to carry, either open or conceal. You just can't be a felon. We love our guns in AZ.
> 
> I highly recommend gun safety and training classes before you even think of carrying. I bet that I could have you sidearm proficient in just 4 classes.


It's easy to get a concealed carry permit in VA. And I'm sure I could be sidearm proficient with the proper training. But that doesn't mean I have it in me to actually shoot someone, and if I froze up in that scenario I'd probably end up dead. Also, even in a self defense scenario, I don't know that I'd be able to live with myself if I took another's life. I would only ever want to incapacitate, not kill. I understand the need for self defense and I have no issue with people carrying guns who are properly trained to use them. But I know myself, and I know it wouldn't be right for me. I will be getting a taser for self defense, though.



OldBay said:


> Richmond might be a bad market. I can empathize.
> 
> I personally struggle to find 60 peak hours in a week. Usually top at 45h, any more would just bring my averages down and waste my time.
> 
> If you only drive during peak hours, then at least your efficiency should go up although you will probably earn a little less overall. If you are driving around your husband's schedule, trying to have dinner together during peak hours, or doing fun things on the weekend, then your earnings will go down.


Weekdays I wake up as early as I can and do the morning rush hour, take a nap and lunch break and/or wash my car between 10am and 2pm, then go back out until around 8 or 9pm, when I go home, shower, and go to bed. Weekends I usually do 2pm-9pm but this weekend I put in 12 hour days because I was in a crunch to be able to pay my 1st-of-the-month bills. My husband's schedule varies quite a bit and he has a 45 minute commute each way. We barely get to spend any time together anymore, which is another problem with driving full time.

Basically, this week really nailed it home that rideshare driving is truly best as a side gig and I need to buckle down and explore other options.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Basically, this week really nailed it home that rideshare driving is truly best as a side gig and I need to buckle down and explore other options.


You are probably right. .65/mi market in the summer is the pits. Probably too many ants.

It sounds like you are driving peak hours. Are there any hours that are slower than others? It doesn't make sense to drive til 9pm on a weeknight if the pings are not flowing. Just go back home. Can't get blood from a stone.

Also IME, when you are driving during a peak time and aren't getting pings, you may be getting throttled.

You may be doing the best that you can for your market. I agree $10.hour before expenses and depreciation is less than any other job you might get. You are a young woman, there are plenty of retail and service jobs that will hire you. Imagine trying to get a job as a waiter (or construction) as a man in their 40s! You have lots of options!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

There is NO way I'd carry a gun to make a 'living' of less than minimum wage.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> There is NO way I'd carry a gun to make a 'living' of less than minimum wage.


The sad part is that at about $10/hour I'm making more than minimum wage in VA. My state has always had terrible labor laws. Our minimum wage is whatever it is at the federal level, currently $7.25/hour where it's been for about ten years.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.


Nice: $9.14 an hour (including what would be, in theory, 19 hours of "overtime"), and what would be a clip of 58K miles for 50 weeks. If you consider the depreciation -- or looked at another way, equity or value that is being extracted from your vehicle and turned into cash now -- you're making _way_ less than the $9.14. When I say "nice", I mean, of course, "nice deal for Uber."

After doing this for a few weeks working only morning and afternoon commuting hours which were invariably at base rates, I decided to try working the late-night hours where there were typically surge prices for many rides. It's highly dependent on where you're driving, of course, but I found that if I worked a more limited number of hours during those hours when surge pricing was generally in effect, I could make the same amount or maybe more, and work substantially fewer hours. But you've got to work crappy hours and put up with the obnoxious going-out-partying crowd to do this, and there's obviously an additional physical safety issue too, which I have to believe is even higher for female drivers.

I came to the conclusion that, for me anyway, it just wasn't worth it to drive at the base price. No surge pricing, stay home. After the worst of the cold weather passed, the surge pricing largely dried up except for only very short periods at bar closing times and late nights at the airport, so it's just not worth the trouble for me anymore. But that's just me; I realize that for others, the cost/benefit analysis may be different.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> The sad part is that at about $10/hour I'm making more than minimum wage in VA. My state has always had terrible labor laws. Our minimum wage is whatever it is at the federal level, currently $7.25/hour where it's been for about ten years.


Our minimum wage is the same as yours. Look at doing temp work along with R/S. Then you can do less R/S until you find a new job.

If you can handle office work, check out lawn maintenance companies. Many of them are hiring where I am for seasonal office. Some are starting at $15/hr here. Good luck finding a new job! Stay safe out there.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It sounds like you are driving peak hours. Are there any hours that are slower than others? It doesn't make sense to drive til 9pm on a weeknight if the pings are not flowing. Just go back home. Can't get blood from a stone.


I don't usually stay out all the way until 9 most weeknights. After 7 I'll go home if I go half an hour with nothing.



OldBay said:


> Also IME, when you are driving during a peak time and aren't getting pings, you may be getting throttled.


Could I really be getting throttled after less than 2 months? Where was this "honeymoon period" I keep hearing more experienced drivers complain about?



OldBay said:


> You are a young woman, there are plenty of retail and service jobs that will hire you. Imagine trying to get a job as a waiter (or construction) as a man in their 40s! You have lots of options!


I have over 11 years of service industry experience and good references, I could get a job at a restaurant within a few days. I just hated waiting tables so much I'd rather do almost anything else.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> and there's obviously an additional physical safety issue too, which I have to believe is even higher for female drivers


And that's exactly why I don't do nights. It was also my compromise with my husband, to get him to be at least somewhat on board with my rideshare driving.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> came to the conclusion that, for me anyway, it just wasn't worth it to drive at the base price. No surge pricing, stay home


Unfortunately that wouldn't work in my market. Surges are pretty rare, don't last long, and rarely pay out more than $2 or $3 extra bucks.



Invisible said:


> Our minimum wage is the same as yours. Look at doing temp work along with R/S. Then you can do less R/S until you find a new job.
> 
> If you can handle office work, check out lawn maintenance companies. Many of them are hiring where I am for seasonal office. Some are starting at $15/hr here. Good luck finding a new job! Stay safe out there.


Thank you!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't usually stay out all the way until 9 most weeknights. After 7 I'll go home if I go half an hour with nothing.
> 
> Could I really be getting throttled after less than 2 months? Where was this "honeymoon period" I keep hearing more experienced drivers complain about?
> 
> I have over 11 years of service industry experience and good references, I could get a job at a restaurant within a few days. I just hated waiting tables so much I'd rather do almost anything else.


Don't wait 30 minutes without getting a ping to go home. As soon as there is any hint that it is slowing up, just go home. If its been ten minutes without a ping, go home.

Throttling seems to be a way to divvy up the trips between users. No one knows exactly how it works, but if it is middle of rush hour and you usually get pings, and you aren't getting any, chances are you are being throttled. Think of it like the algorithm doesn't think its your shift so it isn't scheduling you anything. If being throttled, just go back home. Its possible that when you are in the honeymoon, you don't get throttled.

In the summer, its difficult to get 40 good hours. In your market you may only find you are able to get 20 good hours. Just don't stay out there if there arent any pings. Maybe do some PT serving and Uber on the side? Or do half DoorDash, half Uber.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> In the summer, its difficult to get 40 good hours. In your market you may only find you are able to get 20 good hours. Just don't stay out there if there arent any pings. Maybe do some PT serving and Uber on the side?


That's probably what I'll have to do but I want to follow up on some job recommendations I've gotten from pax.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That's probably what I'll have to do but I want to follow up on some job recommendations I've gotten from pax.


Good luck, you seem really nice and shouldn't have a problem. If you like the gig economy, you might try DoorDash, GrubHub, etc mixed with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Good luck, you seem really nice and shouldn't have a problem. If you like the gig economy, you might try DoorDash, GrubHub, etc mixed with Uber/Lyft.


Thank you ?

I'm on a wait list for DD, also Amazon Flex. I've heard that with GH you can make your own schedule but you have to do it ahead of time. I don't like that, the best part about U/L is being able to do it on a whim.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> And then the second guy comes right up to my window, hands on hips, looking down at me through my windshield, his face getting red. He looked like he was about to explode with anger.


You're doing well if that is your first "aggressive" pax.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> You're doing well if that is your first "aggressive" pax.


I haven't had any serious problems and I like to think it's because I follow a safety protocol, but in my first few weeks it was just luck before I learned the appropriate steps to take, thanks to this forum.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The sad part is that at about $10/hour I'm making more than minimum wage in VA. My state has always had terrible labor laws. Our minimum wage is whatever it is at the federal level, currently $7.25/hour where it's been for about ten years.


 Actually at a minimum wage of $7.25 an hour you would make over $700 for 65 hours. Including time and a half for 25 hours overtime.
You'd be better off working at Wal-Mart and no wear/tear on your vehicle.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Actually at a minimum wage of $7.25 an hour you would make over $700 for 65 hours. Including time and a half for 25 hours overtime.
> You'd be better off working at Wal-Mart and no wear/tear on your vehicle.


Every other job I've had would bend over backwards to avoid giving anybody overtime. Maybe it's different in Richmond, I don't know yet, but I've worked in both NoVA and Hampton Roads and it's impossible to get more than an hour or two in overtime on a regular basis. The only other time I've been able to work more than 40 hours regularly was when I had 2 jobs, so no overtime pay. Regardless, I'm going to be looking for something else and just drive part-time during the busiest hours.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> The sad part is that at about $10/hour I'm making more than minimum wage in VA. My state has always had terrible labor laws. Our minimum wage is whatever it is at the federal level, currently $7.25/hour where it's been for about ten years.


Ariel: I used to be an Uber driver. Did it for way too long: over 5k rides, 2.78 rating. Finally got smart and came up with a formulae to get a decent job. I actually USED uber for MY purposes. Used em up, then dumped them. They were MY tool - not the other way around. 
If you want I will tell you how I did it. It is a program, with set goals.

Others here have already heard it so I don't wanna repeat it, again and again.
You can either search for my past posting, or if you want I'll send it to you via PM.
Let me know.
It worked just fine for me.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

When the hair on the back of your neck stands up straight, listen to your hair. Cancel and move along quickly get out of there. Not worth the hassle, live to fight another day.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Good move on your part. Fortunately, I've never had a pax ask me to get closer to where they were standing. They've always been willing to walk to where I've parked.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Illini said:


> Good move on your part. Fortunately, I've never had a pax ask me to get closer to where they were standing. They've always been willing to walk to where I've parked.


Based on the pickup address and the appearance of these snobs, I'd say these guys were used to limo-level service. Too bad they were paying an UberX price. I also don't think they heard the word "no" very often. Especially from "the help."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nutzareus said:


> When the hair on the back of your neck stands up straight, listen to your hair. Cancel and move along quickly get out of there. Not worth the hassle, live to fight another day.


Look for a book called "The Gift of Fear".
The author talks about that inner voice that tells you when you are in danger. It is almost always right. You may not even know why. Or where. If you feel that something is wrong - it almost always is. Don't talk yourself out of it. 
And if you are wrong ... so what? 
What's the damage?

Somebody you don't know won't like you?
You might lose out on making $4?

When you got a hunch - bet a bunch.

There's no downside to it. "I didn't feel safe" is always a good reason - and it can not be disputed.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


Always go with your first instinct.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I only work daytime, so that cuts out a lot of problems. But I have thought about getting a taser. I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


get some training as well as a CCW license. Be empowered!! Not expensive, mix with like minded females. Ohio have these courses on occasion


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If passenger has a dog, only ask the two questions:

1. Is that a Service Animal?
2. What Service is it trained to perform?

Anything else, Deactivation likely.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> If passenger has a dog, only ask the two questions:
> 
> 1. Is that a Service Animal?
> 2. What Service is it trained to perform?
> ...


A service animal wouldn't be in a carrier.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> A service animal wouldn't be in a carrier.


Doesn't matter. Those are the only two questions the ADA allows. Do as you wish...but trust this, paxholes will lie and hate on drivers. You need to cover your back as much as possible.

ADD: Personally, I would have cancelled at their insistence and attitude that you pull up to where they were standing. People get accustomed to Uber drivers double parking and blocking traffic. I commend you for not doing so. ?

ADD ADD: And, even though I do take any and all dogs...I also think it good that you are helping passengers to be respectful and call ahead to ask driver if it is okay that they bring their dog.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

The FIRST WHIFF of negativity, be it text, voice mail, over the phone, or when you roll down your window is when I cancel a trip. Nobody spewing venom and vitriol from their pie hole or doing the dirty pax dance will improve during a trip.

That said, if I see a pet, I always, always, always ask the TWO QUESTIONS, and make sure I repeat their answers back to them so that my dash camera gets it all on tape. 99% of the time all claims about therapy dogs and emotional support animals get dismissed, and I almost always collect the tax.

I self-report these issues, asking to never be matched with them again, because anyone that cannot answer the TWO QUESTIONS is a scoflaw, liar, and malingerer. I don't do business with that scum.

At last count, I've rejected over 200 fake service animals, and hauled only two that knew how to answer the TWO QUESTIONS. Of those two rides, one later admitted to her lie, and the other snuck a non-service animal in a purse, so I dinged those female canines both, and taxed them for their pet mess. I'll never see them again, and they paid for those short trips in SPADES. All it takes is one $200 fee on a faker and they'll leave their old snaggletooth at home.

I've never been waitlisted or deactivated for fake service animals, because I ask the TWO QUESTIONS, document and record, then self-report to prevent future matches for my safety and security.

As long as you know the law, be it ADA Title II and III, as well as any state and local ordinances, you'll be okay. You just have to know the law better than the wankers and tossers back at the head hell hole.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 332302
> 
> 
> LMAO. And what "situation" would that be?
> ...


Hey, she's a fellow driver in my city and a friend.

Were you there?

I applaud Ariel's approach to the situation and I would have been equally anxious in the situation.



ariel5466 said:


> I only work daytime, so that cuts out a lot of problems. But I have thought about getting a taser. I don't want to be responsible for a gun. I don't think I have it in me to actually shoot someone and I'd probably be more likely for my own gun to be used against me.


Start with OC (pepper spray). Last time I checked, here in Virginia we can purchase a taser similar or identical to what law enforcement carries - that's a taser, not a "stun gun".

I've carried for years. Never had to use my weapon and hope that I never do, but it's there.

Dedicated my 20s to saving lives. The thought of taking a life is horrible. But if someone is threatening my life, I will defend myself.

We're picking up total strangers for a few bucks. It's a risky gig - pax and driving for hours.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, she's a fellow driver in my city and a friend.
> 
> Were you there?
> 
> I applaud Ariel's approach to the situation and I would have been equally anxious in the situation.


I didn't need to be "there". I've been/heard/witnessed "there" thousands of times transporting strangers for compensation for 20 years.
Being surrounded by "yes men" blindly supporting the OP is only enabling this driver.
You applaud her? Of course you do. You feel you have to. You ARE the above.
A real friend is not afraid to tell another friend she is wrong.

Re-read this and tell me again you applaud here approach:
_"But we need to get to the airport!" they whine_[Yeah right  ]._ "We're already late! We're going to miss our flight!" 
*"I'm very sorry sir, but quite honestly that isn't my problem. We're independent contractors. This is my personal, private vehicle. We don't have to take any rides we don't want."*_

Who says this? In this manner? And is now surprised the rider gets upset?
Totally wrong approach. An "equally anxious" person's approach wouldn't be this confrontational.
Millionaires might not act, since they have something to lose. Try saying that in the hood.
She got lucky nothing happened and it would have been all on her.

Just like the shuffling thread of hers, the OP deflects the blame onto the rider.
Then you Ben and"fellow drivers" eat it up and enjoy a vicarious thrill of sticking it to the rider, or considered by you, the enemy / paxhole.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Epic....a "gun" and "service dog" discussion. How could this possibly go wrong?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> There is NO way I'd carry a gun to make a 'living' of less than minimum wage.


Agreed. As a Canadian looking in on how casually people in the USA SubForums suggest packing heat, this just appears bonkers to anyone on the outside of your country.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. As a Canadian looking in on how casually people in the USA SubForums suggest packing heat, this just appears bonkers to anyone on the outside of your country.


Yes, its because of that crazy document, The Constitution of the United States. The most maligned and copied document in the world. No other government on the planet allows its people the freedoms that we have.

That's why we need to build that wall to keep our population IN this country. IF we don't build that wall the whole country will empty out - maybe move to Canada and THEN where would you be? Building your own wall to keep those lawless, gun toting, God fearing Americans out - bringing our freedom loving ideas with us.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I didn't need to be "there". I've been/heard/witnessed "there" thousands of times transporting strangers for compensation for 20 years.
> Being surrounded by "yes men" blindly supporting the OP is only enabling this driver.
> You applaud her? Of course you do. You feel you have to. You ARE the above.
> A real friend is not afraid to tell another friend she is wrong.
> ...


Damn, bro. ? Whole lot of assumptions.

I would rather finish a trip than "shuffle", a term I learned here. The negativity on this forum, encouraging behavior such as "shuffling", has a negative effect on new drivers. And I told Ariel that she shouldn't let those bad apples encourage her.

But sometimes you find yourself in a bad situation when it's clear that the ride will not go well or there's a possibility of messing up your vehicle, such as having a dog. And umm last time I checked, we ARE independent contractors and we DO drive our own private vehicles.

You can't let every pax walk all over you but you also can't allow yourself to be jaded, looking for a reason to "shuffle" for minor things. And it takes time to learn.


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


You shouldn't be a driver , costumer service goes a long way . Seems like you could have avoided the while situation but like I said maybe driving for uber it's not your thing


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

gerrardo29 said:


> You shouldn't be a driver , costumer service goes a long way . Seems like you could have avoided the while situation but like I said maybe driving for uber it's not your thing


I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it, because it always meant having to put up with being treated like crap. That's the part I like best about rideshare driving - I'm in charge of which jobs I do. And if someone has an issue with me finding a safe place to pull over instead of stopping in the middle of the street, they can kiss my ass.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If a Somali War Criminal can actively drive for Uber and hit Diamond, then why not just about everyone else?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. As a Canadian looking in on how casually people in the USA SubForums suggest packing heat, this just appears bonkers to anyone on the outside of your country.


 And inside the US too .


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol. That's not really aggressive.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

songoku said:


> Lol. That's not really aggressive.


If you saw the way he was standing and leering and how angry he was getting, you'd know what I meant. I wasn't about to stick around to find out what was next.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


I think you overreacted from the start. These people did nothing wrong and you aggravated them. I would be mad if I was them too. They had luggage to load.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I think you overreacted from the start. These people did nothing wrong and you aggravated them. I would be mad if I was them too. They had luggage to load.


I wasn't going to stop in the middle of the street to pick them up. It's unsafe and illegal. When they reacted badly to that, it was over. I'm not putting up with any snooty shit.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> CCW?


Driving with a gun in your car. A popular concept with wussies. You did fine. Next time, less conversation and more get the **** out of there!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

These situations have a lot of nuance to them. There is no one-size-fits all reaction. 
I might have blocked the road if it were residential neighborhood and there was no traffic. The opposite is true if it were downtown or high-traffic areas.
I wouldn't have given them guff if they had luggage to load.
I usually try to explain from my point of view to de-escalate rather than to 'put them in their place.'
Things change from the time of day.
Passengers rarely 'intimidate' me. And I drive late at night. And I'm NOT armed.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I live very close to Northern Potomac and Bethesda area and people will tell you that some of the most snooty people are there. You'll find hoodrats you can give dap to at the 7 Eleven before you get anything nice out of some of those people.
> 
> Rich people have no problems being cheap also. They take the money you earn is the money you keep to another level sometimes. Not surprising they pulled out the snooty, uppity shit when you weren't rolling out a red carpet for them.
> 
> You always do a good job getting just enough out of the situation to make a story without getting into a situation. Something to learn from.


i should go to home depot , buy a red carpet , and roll it out for shared minimum fare riders , just for the shit of it ???


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

it appears bonkers to all!!!! but then u consider the crazy things that happen and it makes you think


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Damn, bro. ? Whole lot of assumptions.
> 
> I would rather finish a trip than "shuffle", a term I learned here. The negativity on this forum, encouraging behavior such as "shuffling", has a negative effect on new drivers. And I told Ariel that she shouldn't let those bad apples encourage her.
> 
> ...


_"I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it "_ -ariel5466
TADA!!

In her shuffling thread, she wanted the cancel, not the ride, and the rider wasn't perfect so here's ariel's chance to "get even" with a customer using all that anger she has built up for 11 years.
Same in this thread. She got triggered and saw opportunity to "show up" some millionaires.
She clearly has issues.

_"there's a possibility of messing up your vehicle, such as having a dog."_
LOL. You and some others totally fell for it.
She already decided she didn't want the ride long before the dog or any escalations that followed.
Don't you see. It was never about the dog.
It was never about cancelling an angry customer. Angry only AFTER the OP instigated the situation.
That is all her deflection. Don't drink ariel's Kool Aid.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it "_ -ariel5466
> TADA!!
> 
> In her shuffling thread, she wanted the cancel, not the ride, and the rider wasn't perfect so here's ariel's chance to "get even" with a customer using all that anger she has built up for 11 years.
> ...


Some normally rational people do foolish things when stressed.

Today the weirdest thing happened. There was a two lane left turn on signal through opposing traffic. I was going to make the light, but a B swerved in front of me and slammed brakes, stopping me from getting through intersection. It was weird and destructive driving, considering the lane she was in was open and she could have made it if she didnt swerve in front of me. It almost seemed designed to keep me from getting through.

I'm always cool with pax in the car, but after the light turned, I got in front of her and did a brake check. Shes blaring the horn then decides to pass. As she was passing I gave her the finger. I don't think she even knew she deserved it. This was the first and only road rage I felt in three months of driving.

Prior to this incident I was already a bit hot because an app error ran me on long, long pickup. I get there and it says "pick up susan", but she's not there. Apparently she had mixed up start and destination locations, but I wasn't able to shuffle for some reason. Then she cancels. Wasted 25 minues for a 0.00 fare.

The point is that stress and circumstance can make people act defensively or irrationally. I don't think ariel is a bad person or lying to anyone about her motives.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> A service animal wouldn't be in a carrier.


It could be off-duty service animal or it's named "Service Animal" by the owner or the care-taker(s).


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it "_ -ariel5466
> TADA!!
> 
> In her shuffling thread, she wanted the cancel, not the ride, and the rider wasn't perfect so here's ariel's chance to "get even" with a customer using all that anger she has built up for 11 years.
> ...


Dude, I seriously couldn't care less what you think about me. If my posts enrage you so much, just put me on ignore. You're right that it wasn't about the dog, I even said so myself in my original post. It was because I could tell from the start that this would've been a bad ride. I canceled to preserve my rating and so I wouldn't be treated like crap. If you want to do those kind of rides, go right ahead. I'm nothing but 100% honest on here and you can choose whether to believe me or not, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it "_ -ariel5466
> TADA!!
> 
> In her shuffling thread, she wanted the cancel, not the ride, and the rider wasn't perfect so here's ariel's chance to "get even" with a customer using all that anger she has built up for 11 years.
> ...


Hey, I've met her. We chat daily during our shifts. Do you know her? Or me? Nope.

Ariel, I know, I know. I'm out. Couldn't resist.

Any sales on troll food? ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Some normally rational people do foolish things when stressed.
> 
> Today the weirdest thing happened. There was a two lane left turn on signal through opposing traffic. I was going to make the light, but a B swerved in front of me and slammed brakes, stopping me from getting through intersection. It was weird and destructive driving, considering the lane she was in was open and she could have made it if she didnt swerve in front of me. It almost seemed designed to keep me from getting through.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between an isolated incident and a pattern of behavior.



ariel5466 said:


> Dude, I seriously couldn't care less what you think about me. If my posts enrage you so much, just put me on ignore. You're right that it wasn't about the dog, I even said so myself in my original post. It was because I could tell from the start that this would've been a bad ride. I canceled to preserve my rating and so I wouldn't be treated like crap. If you want to do those kind of rides, go right ahead. I'm nothing but 100% honest on here and you can choose whether to believe me or not, it makes no difference to me.


Dude, I know you don't care. You only want to hear from people that agree with you.

I am not enraged. Don't project.

This wasn't ANY "kind of ride" until you made it one. Triggered, than over-reacted.

_"I canceled to preserve my rating"_
Well now THAT is just hilarious. (Wonder where all the "ratings don't matter" people are. Anyone?)

I'm 100% honest on here and you can choose whether or not to listen and learn, it makes no difference to me.



Benjamin M said:


> Hey, I've met her. We chat daily during our shifts. Do you know her? Or me? Nope.
> 
> Ariel, I know, I know. I'm out. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Any sales on troll food? ?


Oh Ben, you must have no rebuttal and nothing more to add.
The "you don't know me" cliche. Really?
Oh, and the "troll" name calling?. New levels for you, huh. Sad.
Yeah, I'd say you're done. LOL


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There is a difference between an isolated incident and a pattern of behavior.


Ariel5466 did it with the Candlestick in the Kitchen!

Maybe you've sniffed out a manipulator, maybe you haven't. What does it matter?

She hasn't been at this very long, her actions seem reasonable to me, given that she may have misinterpreted some things because she is new. Or maybe she is right. I wasn't there.

The longer I do this, the simpler it gets. Maybe in a couple months she will be better at it if she hasn't been run off the forums.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The mansions along Monument Avenue are all backed by alleys where the houses have garages or at least driveways. These morons who hailed you should have called a legitimate car service to pick them up behind their house with a detailed explanation of their situation (We're catching a flight at the airport at so-and-so o'clock). There is no possible way anyone living there with more than half a brain should have expected a driver to park in the street to load luggage. I pray their flight was non-refundable.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> The mansions along Monument Avenue are all backed by alleys where the houses have garages or at least driveways. These morons who hailed you should have called a legitimate car service to pick them up behind their house with a detailed explanation of their situation (We're catching a flight at the airport at so-and-so o'clock). There is no possible way anyone living there with more than half a brain should have expected a driver to park in the street to load luggage. I pray their flight was non-refundable.


This is an excellent takeaway from this thread. Most Pax have it in their power to make things easy for themselves, simply by doing a minimal bit of communication to the driver via text: "We have a small dog in a carrier" "we have luggage because we are catching a plane."

But many choose to go the lazier, 'my Uber driver should Read My Mind' route.

Customer service is a lot more frictionless when the service person has at least some information!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, kudos on another featured thread! I had my run for a bit. Enjoy the limelight ?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


I had 2 ******s in an upscale neighborhood waiting out the five minute clock. I'd already sent them the "I'm here" text, as the minutes clicked on by I became more determined to drop the ride. They were strolling out just as I was driving off, trotting and yelling and waving at me to, what, STOP? In that case I didn't mind not getting a cancel. Same thing for a certain group of foreign men who take the full five... CANCEL, drive off and turn my app off because you know they'll keep trying to get you again.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, she's a fellow driver in my city and a friend.
> 
> Were you there?
> 
> ...


Couldn't of said it better bro ...

I think what we're missing here is the risk of possibility

Not really what happened in Ariel's situation .. but in GENERAL

Everyone, EVERYONE has a right to defend themself

I dedicated my 20s to something similar, serving our country .. homeland and overseas ..

You see people do the sickest shit with no remorse

Slicing a neck with a blade to your biggest artery, and blowing brain matter out with a gun

Hell there was that guy in the news who killed that pregnant Uber driver all because he wanted to steal her car. Think it was Arizona but not sure

I'm not saying live in fear. No. Be vigilant and protect yourself if it had to come to that. and I don't care anyone's political view, this is especially true for females. Carry SOMETHING knife .. taser .. spray

But no matter where you live, if you think something could NEVER happen to you, you are disgustingly wrong


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> I pray their flight was non-refundable.


Just an FYI, if an airline ticket is non-refundable, that just means that the airline will apply what you paid them to a different flight that you book.

It doesn't mean that you're out the money if you don't make the flight.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Couldn't of said it better bro ...
> 
> I think what we're missing here is the risk of possibility
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service, brother.

This is a risky business all the way around, gender means nothing. I am thankful for Ariel's communication on the road and hope to meet other local drivers.

There's no real competition, our earnings are determined by the algorithm. I prefer to watch out for my partners.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. As a Canadian looking in on how casually people in the USA SubForums suggest packing heat, this just appears bonkers to anyone on the outside of your country.


Of course it would appear bonkers to someone in Canada bro

there's more than obvious reasons why in the USA especially .. but I would say also anywhere .. you should carry something in your defense ..

You should obviously feel confident and be fully trained and practiced for a gun, but if you choose not to, SOMETHING is better than NOTHING

Passengers are 9/10 BEHIND you, and it doesn't take someone in the military to know what advantage that presents


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Of course it would appear bonkers to someone in Canada bro
> 
> there's more than obvious reasons why in the USA especially .. but I would say also anywhere .. you should carry something in your defense ..
> 
> ...


Eh honestly man, none of this has anything to do with Ariel's situation.

Again I thank you for your service and appreciate that you exercise your 2nd. 'Murica.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Thank you for your service, brother.
> 
> This is a risky business all the way around, gender means nothing. I am thankful for Ariel's communication on the road and hope to meet other local drivers.
> 
> There's no real competition, our earnings are determined by the algorithm. I prefer to watch out for my partners.


The only reason I bring up females in particular is rape .. and inappropriate shit ..

Sicko men feed on fear from women

People don't realize how easy it is for our senses to catch on to fear

Not all men as popularly generalized ..

but there are plenty out sickos there. I do not click on the news on tv but if you just click it on to any news station there's guaranteed to be sicko coverage



Benjamin M said:


> Eh honestly man, none of this has anything to do with Ariel's situation.
> 
> Again I thank you for your service and appreciate that you exercise your 2nd. 'Murica. :smiles:


I know bro .. she did the right thing .. different topic for different thread lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


Once you decided you wanted to cancel, why did you wait for them to walk back to you and have a conversation and try to find an excuse? Just drive away. (You say "Forget collecting a cancel fee, I need to be done with these guys" but then you DON'T LEAVE. Why?)

I never bother with a conversation if I can drive away without it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> The FIRST WHIFF of negativity, be it text, voice mail, over the phone, or when you roll down your window is when I cancel a trip. Nobody spewing venom and vitriol from their pie hole or doing the dirty pax dance will improve during a trip.
> 
> That said, if I see a pet, I always, always, always ask the TWO QUESTIONS, and make sure I repeat their answers back to them so that my dash camera gets it all on tape. 99% of the time all claims about therapy dogs and emotional support animals get dismissed, and I almost always collect the tax.
> 
> ...


Yup ..

To most people it's a nuisance to review laws terms or guidelines, but a knowledgeable citizen/driver is your upper hand in a lot of situations .. I always recommend reading guidelines, terms, addendums, or any updated amendments to terms Uber or Lyft send you .. they're open for view for riders and drivers .. .. even if you skim .. something important you need to know will pop out at you .. I usually don't bother explaining shit to riders .. but sometimes I'll be nice enough to lol ..

In 4 years I've only declined one fake service dog










Directly from community guidelines


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Once you decided you wanted to cancel, why did you wait for them to walk back to you and have a conversation and try to find an excuse? Just drive away. (You say "Forget collecting a cancel fee, I need to be done with these guys" but then you DON'T LEAVE. Why?)
> 
> I never bother with a conversation if I can drive away without it.


You're 100% right. I haven't been doing this for very long. It was definitely a learning experience.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> You're 100% right. I haven't been doing this for very long. It was definitely a learning experience.


some people become what people call in the military "harnessed " .. when someone either looks aggravated or sounds aggravating, your body has a third stress response built in to protect you besides fight or flight that freezes/stuns you .. in order to send signals to your brain that you need to more thoroughly and methodically get out of a situation if it seems it can flip fast .. which maybe might of been the case of why she didn't leave .. or not ..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> some people become what people call in the military "harnessed " .. when someone either looks aggravated or sounds aggravating, your body has a third stress response built in to protect you besides fight or flight that freezes/stuns you .. in order to send signals to your brain that you need to more thoroughly and methodically get out of a situation if it seems it can flip fast .. which maybe might of been the case of why she didn't leave .. or not ..


I was trying to keep things civil and give them an explanation instead of just taking off right away. I'm not going to do that anymore. If I get a bad feeling about a ride, I'm just going to cancel and leave.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I was trying to keep things civil and give them an explanation instead of just taking off right away. I'm not going to do that anymore. If I get a bad feeling about a ride, I'm just going to cancel and leave.


UPNET me if you ever need me to open a can of whoop ass lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> If I get a bad feeling about a ride, I'm just going to cancel and leave.


That's what I've done. I've never cancelled and waited for the timer. I just drive off. It's so much easier and no confrontation or awkward moments.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Last I'll say in this thread

1.Taxi2Uber is on a conspiracy theory over 2 threads made by a new poster for who knows what reason. Not like you were looking to talk shit about their dog or something that would even start to put their conspiracy together.

2. Stories are always more fun when you push them a little bit. If you just always did the non confrontational thing and cancelled, you wouldn't really have a story to post to begin with. Some people will be too afraid of a Crosby or Taxi2Uber dogging them about their story to make a thread about it, but that's how you learn. If you 2 or so stories in and have people in support, you doing the right thing to put yourself out there and learn from it. Even if people a few give you shit, there's bits you can take to learn from and can leave it at that.

Plus we all know even more people would give you shit if your story was that you pulled out the red carpet for these paxholes (although you'd get some Luber shill fans unfortunately lol)


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> But no matter where you live, if you think something could NEVER happen to you, you are disgustingly wrong


In my neck of the woods the odds are so incredibly remote that if you started carrying weapons, you WOULD BE THE PROBLEM, instead of the solution.
How many would-be neighborhood defenders have caused the very shit they profess to be on guard for?


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

Been doing this 2 years now.. as a driver you gotta know right away if you gona cancel or not. Cant hesitate as a driver. Keep your head on a swivel sweetie!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> In my neck of the woods the odds are so incredibly remote that if you started carrying weapons, you WOULD BE THE PROBLEM, instead of the solution.
> How many would-be neighborhood defenders have caused the very shit they profess to be on guard for?


...
Did you not say you live in Canada? 
Complete 180 from the USA
And America is too far gone to become a Canada 
You guys say sorry for breathing

So again, There's nothing wrong regardless with having a weapon for yourself, and just an FYI, besides being in the US Army, I've never had to pull my weapon .. so try again


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


You were very nice to him "I'm very sorry, sir" is a lot more apologetic than I would have been in a cab, it decided I wasn't going to pick him up. I would have gotten out of the cab and hollered at him telling the man "tough crap"


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. As a Canadian looking in on how casually people in the USA SubForums suggest packing heat, this just appears bonkers to anyone on the outside of your country.


Well for the record, most of us give zero ****s about what Canadians think about how we operate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Well for the record, most of us give zero ****s about what Canadians think about how we operate.


LoL
I love Canadians the same way I love my Mitzi dog. She is a Lhasa Apso. She has a different outlook on life. Kind of just skips her way through. She looks at you with those big brown eyes and you can hear her saying, "I rely on the kindness of strangers." And she does too.
Kind and sweet, but naive - and lucky. 
America loves our Canadians.

Let her out the back door once middle of the night to pee. She sashay's out into the middle of a pack (six or eight) coyote standing there, prolly said "Hi boys", squats and pees, and does the catwalk back to the back door. I'm holding my breath the whole time. The coyotes look very surprised. She looks at me like "what?"


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> Well for the record, most of us give zero ****s about what Canadians think about how we operate.


Clearly. Why learn anything, America, when there are still plenty of things to shoot at. I'm kidding, but only slightly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You did good by having the guts to say "No". Many new drivers don't do that and get into trouble. I probably would have simply driven off while avoiding eye contact after they demanded I go 20 more feet to them. Then I would have cancelled. I find it better to minimize contact. Best is no contact at all. As far as they know the app messed up or the company suddenly pulled me off the ride. When you tell them why and that you canceled you remove all doubt and they just tend to get mad at you and possibly retaliate with a false accusation.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a Pax pickup on New Hampshire Ave. DC during rush hour. The guy is standing on the curb at in the middle (between 2 curbs) I pull up pass him & go to the corner where there was an opening to pull over. I text I’m here on the corner. I see him looking so I text again telling him where I am. 

He calls telling me I need to stop in front of his house, which means I’d be stopped in the middle of NH Avenue during rush hour. Nope, not happening, He was pointing to the road in front of his house. As I approached him, I slowed down, looked in my rearview Mirror and there was cars coming, so I waved and kept on going! Got my cancel fee! 
Oh and he had a walker so it wasn’t a matter of jumping in my car and moving on!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clearly. Why learn anything, America, when there are still plenty of things to shoot at. I'm kidding, but only slightly.


Lol ...

in all seriousness I love Canada and Canadians and spent some good time there ..

But a house divided cannot stand .. a famous quote that stands with America .. the extremes in this country is what has crumbled it .. from both sides .. Myself and the next guy would love to be able to walk around unarmed and not have to second guess anything like Canadians

But it's just unrealistic, and would require a complete overhaul of government and civilians to change it .. pop the news on any station in the US to see why, it's worse off in some countries overseas who do not know when their civilians will be bombed next .. but since we are painted as A promise land to many countries a lot of people, us born and overseas born , come and try to destroy. Gay bars, theaters, *schools and rideshare *are no exception

Just food for thought

I'm not saying the girl in this post needed right then and there to defend herself .. it was the point making that *you never know nowadays what people and their intentions are, and the headlines are often in a blink of an eye a rape or murder for no good reason at all, and it's good she just ended up driving away when the aggressiveness continued*

I'll stop bringing this up now since it has nothing to do with the post ..


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christina Green said:


> Had a Pax pickup on New Hampshire Ave. DC during rush hour. The guy is standing on the curb at in the middle (between 2 curbs) I pull up pass him & go to the corner where there was an opening to pull over. I text I'm here on the corner. I see him looking so I text again telling him where I am.
> 
> He calls telling me I need to stop in front of his house, which means I'd be stopped in the middle of NH Avenue during rush hour. Nope, not happening, He was pointing to the road in front of his house. As I approached him, I slowed down, looked in my rearview Mirror and there was cars coming, so I waved and kept on going! Got my cancel fee!
> Oh and he had a walker so it wasn't a matter of jumping in my car and moving on!


The solution to this is to run both apps and ghost the paxhole.

If its rush hour, that usually means another ping will come on the other app within a few minutes. After you start the shuffle timer, you can drive away and work the other platform. Don't cancel unless you can get the shuffle from a block away. Paxhole will cancel and he will go through the misery of trying to weasel out of the cancellation fee.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Be nice to Canada.
They will be the 51st state some day.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Iann said:


> All he has to do is say you refused his service dog and your automatically done without any chance of getting back on the platform.


I've had numerous pax wanting to bring along animals, and I've always been hesitant to cancel on them because of it. None of the passengers have ever stated explicitly they had a service dog, but I wasn't going take any chances.

This is where Uber needs to demand actual proof from the rider they have a certified service animal. Ostensibly, you could cancel on any passenger and they could retaliate by asserting ownership of a service animal, even if they have no pets whatsoever. There's just no transparency or accountability in any of these passenger-initiated complaints.

Service animals are the worst example of that. Alleged intoxication is another. Uber should make it clear to pax that any allegation towards a driver of a serious nature needs to be accompanied with legal documentation to that effect. It would deter a good number of these specious claims.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I didn't need to be "there". I've been/heard/witnessed "there" thousands of times transporting strangers for compensation for 20 years.
> Being surrounded by "yes men" blindly supporting the OP is only enabling this driver.
> You applaud her? Of course you do. You feel you have to. You ARE the above.
> A real friend is not afraid to tell another friend she is wrong.
> ...


I agree, this isn't the way I would have handled it. But, it is similar to the way I've handled things the first time I encountered them. Many of the drivers here are part time newbies. Not experienced taxi drivers with 20 years under their belt. They come here to share the experience and ask advice. I think she did good for a first time encounter of this type. She stood up for herself, and that's the first lesson to learn. She'll get better at it with every encounter, and will learn how to de-escalate. I'm sure you weren't perfect the first time you encountered this type of scenario.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> contact uber and say they pulled a gun on you.


lol

I don't mind when the passengers bring a dog or cat.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Somehow people have told me that I look like I've lost weight even though I did rideshare really fulltime for like 2 years (and had another fulltime driving job for 3 years before that). Guess my metabolism stays solid for now.
> 
> I could never do food industry. Especially not Lee's. I'd be crunching on the customers' delicious recipe for sure. Plus those extra fluffy biscuits that neither KFC or Popeyes can top. Green beans and chicken livers too.


What's Lee's ? I'm getting hungry.....Mmmmmmmmmmm.....Biscuits......


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Julescase2 said:


> What's Lee's ? I'm getting hungry.....Mmmmmmmmmmm.....Biscuits......


A really good fried chicken place in Richmond. I drive past it at least 5 times a day.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Look for a book called "The Gift of Fear".
> The author talks about that inner voice that tells you when you are in danger. It is almost always right. You may not even know why. Or where. If you feel that something is wrong - it almost always is. Don't talk yourself out of it.
> And if you are wrong ... so what?
> What's the damage?
> ...


AMAZING BOOK!

Everyone - I mean absolutely EVERYONE- should read The Gift of Fear.

Good call Bastid!!



ariel5466 said:


> A really good fried chicken place in Richmond. I drive past it at least 5 times a day.


Omg! Thank goodness they don't exist in LA!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> A really good fried chicken place in Richmond. I drive past it at least 5 times a day.


 Best Southern Fried Chicken in Petersburg was my Aunt's house.

My uncle used to say to my aunt, " that chicken is so good I'd slap my grandmother for another piece".?


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Both Uber & Lyft pay the same in Richmond- 0.645/mile, 0.12/minute.
> Talking to other Richmond drivers it seems I do pretty decent for this market, which is just sad.
> I live about 8 miles from downtown, and my immediate area isn't the best for getting ride requests. I usually hang around waiting for a ping while I cool my car off for about 15 minutes, if I don't get anything I'll start heading downtown.
> I use both Uber & Lyft when I'm stopped waiting for rides, but I find that if I have them both on while driving I'll miss a turn while I'm trying to turn the other app off. I use Uber far more often, it's a lot more popular in my market and Lyft pax tend to be more problematic.
> ...


It's heavenly to get out - I cannot tell you how much I DONT miss Ubering. OMG sometimes I think about it and shudder.

I finally deleted the driver app from my phone a few days ago - I don't know why I didn't do it sooner!

Good luck OP. Don't get stuck in the uber rut where it's harder to get out as time goes on. Put all your efforts into finding a non-rideshare job, you'l be so glad you did.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Julescase2 said:


> It's heavenly to get out - I cannot tell you how much I DONT miss Ubering. OMG sometimes I think about it and shudder.
> 
> I finally deleted the driver app from my phone a few days ago - I don't know why I didn't do it sooner!
> 
> Good luck OP. Don't get stuck in the uber rut where it's harder to get out as time goes on. Put all your efforts into finding a non-rideshare job, you'l be so glad you did.


Thanks. I'm working on following up on recommendations I've gotten from pax. I would love to get out of the service industry for good. At least with rideshare I can cancel when I want. Wish I could've done that as a waitress...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I agree, this isn't the way I would have handled it. But, it is similar to the way I've handled things the first time I encountered them. Many of the drivers here are part time newbies. Not experienced taxi drivers with 20 years under their belt. They come here to share the experience and ask advice. I think she did good for a first time encounter of this type. She stood up for herself, and that's the first lesson to learn. She'll get better at it with every encounter, and will learn how to de-escalate. I'm sure you weren't perfect the first time you encountered this type of scenario.


Oh that's for sure, but here's the difference. I would question the veterans and listen to the answer, instead of being dismissive and snapping back, putting the blame on everyone else. Also I wouldn't brag about screwing people over. She's releasing her anger toward customers. I called it, and later revealed and confirmed in her later posts. These are traits I don't support or find reasonable, being new or a veteran.


----------



## goldfangaz49 (Jul 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


-----

First of all never let a potential conflict attract you into it, easy! I load from front to back on "pool" And X in hopes I can keep it clear in the passenger seat for clear viewing, I have learned that people can be distracting, I occupy the passenger seat when necessary.

I once had a ping for a pick up that wanted to get in through the left back to that seat when we persisted to open that door after me asking him to to come to the right rear passenger side, hell with it, I pulled off.
I have an issue with a single sitting directly in back of me quietly.. I go by the vibes I feel.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Be nice to Canada.
> They will be the 51st state some day.


From the various visits I've had north of the border, that seems very unlikely to me.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


Yep cancel and get out of there you did the right thing imo they would have likely complained the whole way. Btw Uber's rating system causes them to lose money for themselves probably in the millions of dollars now because drivers want to protect their ratings.



Iann said:


> LOL.
> 
> You really need to do some reading on here too see how many stories like yours turned into being deactivated.
> 
> ...


I disagree she called it in and said they were being aggressive and hostile nope !


----------



## goldfangaz49 (Jul 5, 2019)

[/None of the passengers have ever stated explicitly they had a service dog,]

As of two days ago my signal was cut based on a trip 3wks prior, My signaling was cut over a rider/service dog issue in which I transported both dog and owner not knowing if service animal or not, and yet Uber management has not told why or what is the real issue. I have no issue in carrying people with animals, but, to me it is odd that other passengers have to ride along with other people's pet or even a service dog during a pool ride, if Uber X? Than there is privacy. However my signal was cut for reasons unknown, around 9mos back I after leaving a hub in San Francisco I came in contact with a driver who was nearly in tears over the same (false) issue. I had no answers for his issue, nowb9mos later I experience the same false issue, this has to do with Ai or someone in office choosing to cut a signal based on what? It is just evident that management in gig economy can do what they want and hide their own human accountability through Ai or Ai glitches a determination against or for you. Also, these corporations are not taking heed to passed issues about peoples means of retaliation.

Humanity is going cold by programming, literally.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

goldfangaz49 said:


> [/None of the passengers have ever stated explicitly they had a service dog,]
> 
> As of two days ago my signal was cut based on a trip 3wks prior, My signaling was cut over a rider/service dog issue in which I transported both dog and owner not knowing if service animal or not, and yet Uber management has not told why or what is the real issue. I have no issue in carrying people with animals, but, to me it is odd that other passengers have to ride along with other people's pet or even a service dog during a pool ride, if Uber X? Than there is privacy. However my signal was cut for reasons unknown, around 9mos back I after leaving a hub in San Francisco I came in contact with a driver who was nearly in tears over the same (false) issue. I had no answers for his issue, nowb9mos later I experience the same false issue, this has to do with Ai or someone in office choosing to cut a signal based on what? It is just evident that management in gig economy can do what they want and hide their own human accountability through Ai or Ai glitches a determination against or for you. Also, these corporations are not taking heed to passed issues about peoples means of retaliation.
> 
> Humanity is going cold by programming, literally.


Why would you have been deactivated for giving someone with a dog a ride? I'm confused.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"My signaling was cut over a rider/service dog issue in which I transported both dog and owner not knowing if service animal or not, and yet Uber management has not told why or what is the real issue. 

I'm confused. Was it a service dog issue, or reasons unknown?


----------



## goldfangaz49 (Jul 5, 2019)

"I'm confused. Was it a service dog issue, or reasons unknown"

They initially mentioned service dog and passenger as the issue, ( I am confused also) but as I talked and listened to him, I clarified that the passenger and dog plus other pool passenger sat in the back seat from pick up to drop-off. There were no disagreements or conflicts, but before the dog and owner got into the car I ask the first pick up to come the the front (keep in mind that this pick up, drop-off happened three weeks ago but the cut my signal on 7.4.19) but he bearly even wanted to move, so ok no problem. When the dog and owner got in she had the dog lay on the floor between her calf and the back of my seat, I had no issue with that. After dropping off my first passenger her somewhat slight frantic character changed to relief, then informing me that she needed to be at her Doctors place in so many minutes, I got her there in good safe speed 2-3 minutes before her due time. She seemed happy, I was happy. I even got out of my car to wipe my windows and take a photo shot of a Berry bush, I was there for approximately 7 minutes.



ariel5466 said:


> Why would you have been deactivated for giving someone with a dog a ride? I'm confused.


==============
I finally get my signal back on.

David here again with Uber's Accessibility Support team. Thank you for your patience and professionalism. I wanted to let you know that we have concluded our investigation at this time, and we have reactivated your account.

As a reminder, state and federal laws prohibit discrimination against individuals with disabilities, including those accompanied by service animals. Additionally, Uber's Service Animal Policy prohibits driver partners from denying service to riders because they are traveling with a service animal.

Please let us know if you need more help with this.

*Sent by David on Saturday, July 6, 2019 at 4:01:04 PM*


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> From the various visits I've had north of the border, that seems very unlikely to me.


It won't matter.
Remember who has the biggest button?

If the US wants Canada - we will have Canada.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It won't matter.
> Remember who has the biggest button?
> 
> If the US wants Canada - we will have Canada.


Well, if you think it's okay to nuke Canada, you're crazier than I gave you credit for.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Be nice to Canada.
> They will be the 51st state some day.


aren't they now? Lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

songoku said:


> aren't they now? Lol


They're very clear now that they aren't, and don't want to be.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Don't deny the emotional support alligator either. You'll get deactivated before you can say the word.


-----------------------
Stupid old man. Risking everyone's safety and strangers are dumb enough to hold and kiss that creature. That moron has him loose in the house around small children. Exhibitionist looking for attention. 
Not only is that gator too quiet , he shows little reaction to his surroundings. Cold blooded creatures are not comfortable being handled, lifted off the ground and held in the air. I guarantee that they keep that gators belly full at all times.



OldBay said:


> I was actually a little bit afraid for you.
> 
> Hopefully when you roll down the window its only a few inches.


---------------------
Against two older men and an elderly dog ???? Please.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Id like to know whats really up with that gator's personality also. Dont know much about cold blooded animals showing affection. I always figured they do things mostly on a survival instinct. Not anybody can just go and desensitize a gator to the point where it never sees anything around it as prey and doesnt mind being cradled like a baby.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I do know customer service, I've been in the service industry for 11 years. And I hated it, because it always meant having to put up with being treated like crap. That's the part I like best about rideshare driving - I'm in charge of which jobs I do. And if someone has an issue with me finding a safe place to pull over instead of stopping in the middle of the street, they can kiss my ass.


---------------


ariel5466 said:


> If you saw the way he was standing and leering and how angry he was getting, you'd know what I meant. I wasn't about to stick around to find out what was next.


------------------------------
Of course he was angry. They had a flight to catch and you were being ridiculous. If the dog was in a carrier, it is none of your business what he is trained for. It is their bad luck that they got you for their driver. This is not the first time that you have been unusually aggressive with passengers for no reason. ( the two women at the hotel that were not where you thought they should be ) I agree with


Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is an excellent takeaway from this thread. Most Pax have it in their power to make things easy for themselves, simply by doing a minimal bit of communication to the driver via text: "We have a small dog in a carrier" "we have luggage because we are catching a plane."
> 
> But many choose to go the lazier, 'my Uber driver should Read My Mind' route.
> 
> Customer service is a lot more frictionless when the service person has at least some information!


----------------------
I have to disagree on your thoughts.. The public does not understand rides share or cab logic. They know one thing -- I want a ride. These two men thought they were being helpful by coming out of the house/apartment and waiting on the sidewalk. I think that courtesy is lacking here by the driver, meaning after parking safely as close to them as possible, getting out of the car and motioning for them to approach the car, WHILE explaining the safety aspect. They are excited, and happy, going on a trip. After this experience, the day was damaged. Sometimes we must take control because the pax will act like a child.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Against two older men and an elderly dog ???? Please.


They weren't old. Older than me, yes, but I'm 29. But yeah the dog was ancient.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> I love Canadians the same way I love my Mitzi dog. She is a Lhasa Apso. She has a different outlook on life. Kind of just skips her way through. She looks at you with those big brown eyes and you can hear her saying, "I rely on the kindness of strangers." And she does too.
> Kind and sweet, but naive - and lucky.
> America loves our Canadians.
> ...


----------------------
Consider yourself lucky that they did not tear her apart in front of you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Of course he was angry. They had a flight to catch and you were being ridiculous.


They were being ridiculous for expecting me to stop in the middle of that street.



KK2929 said:


> If the dog was in a carrier, it is none of your business what he is trained for.


Again, it wasn't about the dog. If they weren't idiots from the start, I would've had no problem with the dog.



KK2929 said:


> This is not the first time that you have been unusually aggressive with passengers for no reason.


Cancelling or shuffling is not being aggressive. Passive aggressive, perhaps, but if you want to go ahead and bend over backwards for pennies, be my guest.



KK2929 said:


> The public does not understand rides share or cab logic


Then they should learn or use a different service. I don't get paid enough doing UberX to bend over backwards or risk getting a ticket.



KK2929 said:


> They are excited, and happy, going on a trip.


Oh, were you there?



KK2929 said:


> Sometimes we must take control because the pax will act like a child.


Then they can act like a child in someone else's car.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ariel -- Do not think that I am taking your side in this. You have a bad attitude and really should not be driving ride share. IMO
This is not the first time that I have talked to you about how you treat your passengers. Your customer service approach sucks. You post these absurd stories like it is something to be proud of , just so certain members can support you. 
I agree with Taxi2Uber's statement :
* I've been/heard/witnessed "there" thousands of times transporting strangers for compensation for 20 years.
Being surrounded by "yes men" blindly supporting the OP is only enabling this driver.*
Do you think that you are the only driver that encounters these issues? The experienced driver knows how to handle the problems that come with this job and whether you like it or not, Customer Service is part of the job. Just like being a waitress is about customer service. You treat people with disrespect, when they do not deserve it, it will come back to bite you in the butt. You instigate at situation and then whine when it turns on you. Yes, The men were angry - I would have been too. You got lucky that they did not report you. I would not have been so kind. And , Yes, they are leaving for the airport and a trip. Of course, they were excited. If you do not want to learn from the experienced drivers, that is your choice but do not act like your behavior and attitude is acceptable. Personally, I think you have a chip on your shoulder and see deactivation in your future. 
Feel free to hit "IGNORE". You will be doing me a favor.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Do not think that I am taking your side in this


I don't. Think whatever you want.



KK2929 said:


> You have a bad attitude and really should not be driving ride share


Yes, because being a rideshare driver is such a prestigious position only for the best of the best ??

Anyway, you're talking about 2 instances where I didn't even give the pax a ride. I may still be new and not have the thousands of rides under my belt like a lot of members, but I have done over 620 rides between Uber & Lyft in about 2 months, and they almost always go smoothly and are uneventful, so there's really nothing to post about. You don't know about the many times where I did go out of my way to help someone in a rough situation, like a woman with a broken ankle who had trouble getting a ride because she kept getting canceled on, or the man that I picked up from the hospital after he had heart surgery and I helped him to his door. Or the 94 year old woman who I walked to her door with my umbrella because it was raining. You don't know me and you can't judge me.



KK2929 said:


> Do you think that you are the only driver that encounters these issues?


No, did I say I was?



KK2929 said:


> Just like being a waitress is about customer service.


Being a waitress is about letting people treat you like shit and keeping a smile on your face. I'm done with that.



KK2929 said:


> If you do not want to learn from the experienced drivers, that is your choice but do not act like your behavior and attitude is acceptable


I do learn a lot from experienced drivers, just not kiss-asses like you.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Ariel -- Do not think that I am taking your side in this. You have a bad attitude and really should not be driving ride share. IMO
> This is not the first time that I have talked to you about how you treat your passengers. Your customer service approach sucks.


Why is it the *SAME *people on this forum who seriously believe they are the holy warriors of rideshare and that only their approach of doing things is the only possible correct way, and the rest of us are doomed to rideshare hell


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Need @Fat Man to tell us to get REAL jobs


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Need @Fat Man to tell us to get REAL jobs


I've seen him post that dumb shit too


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> They're very clear now that they aren't, and don't want to be.


Don't trust what Canadians say. The only 3rd world country in north America. Only Good thing is they aren't communists.

Ps: @Christinebitg I have been trying to decipher what bitg means.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

You asked so here it is.... YOU ALL NEED TO GET REAL JOBS! The bickering over how to do this BS part time gig is nonsense.

:smiles:Ya'll act like your not adults. Whine like 4 year olds. Just stop driving so we don't have to see your BS on here! Burger King is hiring. It pays about the same and you will get a shirt and hat!-o:


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> You asked so here it is.... YOU ALL NEED TO GET REAL JOBS! The bickering over how to do this BS part time gig is nonsense.
> 
> :smiles:Ya'll act like your not adults. Whine like 4 year olds. Just stop driving so we don't have to see your BS on here! Burger King is hiring. It pays about the same and you will get a shirt and hat!-o:


She just need to vent out and that's exactly what you are doing.


----------



## Spiderjim (May 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly, if I'm deactivated, it'll be a blessing in disguise. I just did my breakdown of the week- I made $822.27, but after expenses it shrunk down to $539.85. And for that it took 59.05 hours and 1,172.18 miles. I can't keep doing this full time for much longer or my car is going to be completely worthless and I'll have no life at all.
> 
> 
> It seems like a really bad idea to me to use pepper spray inside a vehicle...
> ...


McDonald's is always hiring.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

No I am keeping it real. Big girl pantie time!


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


Less talking( phone or in person ). Chippos got to learn. Take Uber, no tip, late ?‍♂They got money(if they do), then they rush you. Attitude. Impoliteness. Cancel and never think about. ?⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

songoku said:


> Don't trust what Canadians say. The only 3rd world country in north America. Only Good thing is they aren't communists.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Iann said:


> You won't last long refusing animals.
> 
> All he has to do is say you refused his service dog and your automatically done without any chance of getting back on the platform.
> 
> ...


That why she play smart. Uber can gfo. It's plenty jobs. W2, not 1099. All I see is flexibility. Money???? 
If yes, proceed to next tread. If no, proceed to next tread also??


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


So happy you made them walk those 20 feet! Anyone break a toenail? Pass out from exhaustion? You just know they have pricey gym and/or golf memberships.

I was assaulted - grabbed by arm and chest from behind - by 3 guys from multi-million $$$ waterfront mcmansion a couple of years ago. Threw them out at top of high bridge with narrow walkway. Bear spray came in handy.

This past Saturday I picked up a man in a similarly posh neighborhood. 25 minute silent ride with Yo-Yo Ma doing Beethoven softly in the background, front speakers only. Seconds from the destination, he informs me "Your music sucks." I laughed (genuinely) and asked him why he didn't complain at the start? Didn't answer but, dripping in smugness, he informed me that "as an employee of Unber you must..." Made me laugh again. l replied not employee, not entertainment center, got you from point A to point B, order Black instead of X next time.

On the same morning news of Jeffrey Epstein's arrest (FINALLY!!!) broke, I picked up a rider of color in what I can only describe as a blighted neighborhood. He immediately commented on the music (identified and loved Yo-Yo Ma's Beethoven) and told me he played the cello in school. At the end of the short ride to the construction site ($3.19) he tipped me $5 cash.

My grandmother was right; one cannot buy class, taste, manners.

I'm a Boomer who grew up in a cocoon of entitled whiteness where everyone (on the surface) was kind and well-behaved. Obviously, my circumstances have changed, due to illness and my own stupidity.

But my life has a richer texture now. **** arrogant, smug, entitled people! Especially those who can't stagger 20 feet (again, kudos to you!) I sure needed that $5 tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


songoku said:


> Don't trust what Canadians say. The only 3rd world country in north America. Only Good thing is they aren't communists.


No. But they are Socialists. 
They'll preach universal health care - then when they need fist class medical care - they come here for treatment.
What they gonna do when we go Socialist too?

My dad told me once that he tried to join the Canadian Navy at the beginning of WW2. I asked him why he didn't, he said, "Their boat was full."
LoL

Then he added, "I fought beside Canadian sailors and soldiers -- don't discount a Kannuk. They can, and are willing, to fight."


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> You asked so here it is.... YOU ALL NEED TO GET REAL JOBS! The bickering over how to do this BS part time gig is nonsense.
> 
> :smiles:Ya'll act like your not adults. Whine like 4 year olds. Just stop driving so we don't have to see your BS on here! Burger King is hiring. It pays about the same and you will get a shirt and hat!-o:


 I don't want a real job, that's why am doing Uber. I want a fake job that I can beat the hell out of. I want to tell the customers to go to hell. And I want to piss and moan about any goddamn thing I feel like. If you don't like it, find another chat room. UP is just the way we like it.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Bro you need to stop sniffing glue, move out of your parents house, and stop sucking off society! BTW you really need some mental health help! I am sure the welfare your on will take real good care of you! I feel sorry for ANYONE that ever gets in your car.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Spiderjim said:


> McDonald's is always hiring.


I would never do that. Like I've said over and over already, I could get any restaurant job in 2 seconds, I just hated it so much. At least now I have control over my schedule and don't have anyone bossing me around until I can find the right job for me.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Thanks. I'm working on following up on recommendations I've gotten from pax. I would love to get out of the service industry for good. At least with rideshare I can cancel when I want. Wish I could've done that as a waitress...


Ariel. Please think of the big picture. Long term. The key to all that is education. And don't think you're too old to go back to school. I worked menial go no where jobs until the age of 35. Enrolled in a 2 year tech school and finished when I was 37. It was 2 years of sheer hell. Married, 3 kids, mortgage, and worked a 35 hour work week on top of 35 hours a week in class and an average of 20 hours a week of homework. Plus got student loans. Landed a job as an electronics tech with a K-12 public school system. Put in 24 satisfying years and retired at age 60. Now draw a nice annuity from Teachers Retirement and Social Security. Uber/Lyft is just fun money for me.

Think about what you actually enjoy doing. If you do something similar for work then it's not really work is it?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> You asked so here it is.... YOU ALL NEED TO GET REAL JOBS! The bickering over how to do this BS part time gig is nonsense.
> 
> :smiles:Ya'll act like your not adults. Whine like 4 year olds. Just stop driving so we don't have to see your BS on here! Burger King is hiring. It pays about the same and you will get a shirt and hat!-o:


You know what Fat Man, you're right!

I need to get a REAL JOB with REAL TAX ADVANTAGES and REAL EQUITY AND APPRECIATION with REAL BENEFITS. It's time I go out there and get the REAL stuff. Thanks Fat Man


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> You know what Fat Man, you're right!
> 
> I need to get a REAL JOB with REAL TAX ADVANTAGES and REAL EQUITY AND APPRECIATION with REAL BENEFITS. It's time I go out there and get the REAL stuff. Thanks Fat Man


I am SOOOO glad you decided to do the right thing! You came across like a ****** bag but that's fine.



Fat Man said:


> I am SOOOO glad you decided to do the right thing! You came across like a @@@@@@ bag but that's fine.


I am sure you will LOVE the hat at burger king and your the next EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

From what I'm hearing it sounds like you're saying Burger King is not enough. I gotta find something REAL.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Ariel. Please think of the big picture. Long term. The key to all that is education. And don't think you're too old to go back to school. I worked menial go no where jobs until the age of 35. Enrolled in a 2 year tech school and finished when I was 37. It was 2 years of sheer hell. Married, 3 kids, mortgage, and worked a 35 hour work week on top of 35 hours a week in class and an average of 20 hours a week of homework. Plus got student loans. Landed a job as an electronics tech with a K-12 public school system. Put in 24 satisfying years and retired at age 60. Now draw a nice annuity from Teachers Retirement and Social Security. Uber/Lyft is just fun money for me.
> 
> Think about what you actually enjoy doing. If you do something similar for work then it's not really work is it?


 I'm planning on going back to school this fall but I need something to pay the bills in the meantime. Last year I was certified in medical billing & coding but couldn't find a job because I didn't have experience. Turns out I was supposed to get an unpaid internship after getting certified, which no one said anything about when I first signed up for the classes. And I can't afford to work for free, so all that work was just a waste.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I would never do that. Like I've said over and over already, I could get any restaurant job in 2 seconds, I just hated it so much. At least now I have control over my schedule and don't have anyone bossing me around until I can find the right job for me.


Agree. But that you need to open your business ( restaurant, hair salon, spa, grocery and etc. ) even driving school)) regardless once self employee, any job look disaster. I understand you very good. But in same time we need a lot money. Uber, baking at home, construction, baby seats, kindergarten, cleaning that not need saving (or a lot $). In any case decide quick and make that reality since you young or go to college. Uber is good place to perform while in college. Regardless all I got to say hurry and good luck. That country is land of opportunity. You can become hear drug dealer or medical doctor. In any case choices is yours. Eventually it's going to work. Dripping water can make deformity and change stone. If water soft material, than why we can do it. ✌??????



ariel5466 said:


> I'm planning on going back to school this fall but I need something to pay the bills in the meantime. Last year I was certified in medical billing & coding but couldn't find a job because I didn't have experience. Turns out I was supposed to get an unpaid internship after getting certified, which no one said anything about when I first signed up for the classes. And I can't afford to work for free, so all that work was just a waste.


Ex ray


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm planning on going back to school this fall but I need something to pay the bills in the meantime. Last year I was certified in medical billing & coding but couldn't find a job because I didn't have experience. Turns out I was supposed to get an unpaid internship after getting certified, which no one said anything about when I first signed up for the classes. And I can't afford to work for free, so all that work was just a waste.


It wasn't a waste because you got the certification. I'd recommend you try for a part time internship and still drive ride share as much as you can to help cover those bills.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> I am SOOOO glad you decided to do the right thing! You came across like a @@@@@@ bag but that's fine.
> 
> 
> I am sure you will LOVE the hat at burger king and your the next EMPLOYEE OF THE MONTH!


@Fatman trying to lose weight by messing around huh?

No. But they are Socialists.
They'll preach universal health care - then when they need fist class medical care - they come here for treatment.
What they gonna do when we go Socialist too?

My dad told me once that he tried to join the Canadian Navy at the beginning of WW2. I asked him why he didn't, he said, "Their boat was full."
LoL

Then he added, "I fought beside Canadian sailors and soldiers -- don't discount a Kannuk. They can, and are willing, to fight."
[/QUOTE]

Doesn't matter. 3rd world is 3rd world.lol


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> From what I'm hearing it sounds like you're saying Burger King is not enough. I gotta find something REAL.


OMG baby steps bro! You don't want to move to quick and be unsuccessful like aspiring to be a QT worker! I believe you are JUST smart enough to work the French Frys!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

songoku said:


> Ps: @Christinebitg I have been trying to decipher what bitg means.


I only discuss personal matters in private messages.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I only discuss personal matters in private messages.


Isn't Bitg the beginning of the spelling of Mayor Buttie-Judge?
Are you Mrs. Mayor Buttie-Judge?

If you are, ponder me this: How does one become a Bootie Judge? I been admiring bootie for a long long time. Been able to closely inspect and examine hundreds. I think I could be a good bootie judge ... but how does one become one? I saw how hard it was for Judge Kavanaugh to get confirmed ... is it a similar process? I KNOW I won't be able to stand up to the scrutiny he did. I'm no angel. But, how can one become a bootie judge AND be angelic.

Just ONE of the things that I really wonder about.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I think you have to be elected! Hit the campaign TRAIL bro! I think I need to be a BOOBIE judge!
:thumbup:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> I think you have to be elected! Hit the campaign TRAIL bro! I think I need to be a BOOBIE judge!
> :thumbup:


We can work together.
Make it a real contest.

We might need someone to analyze "Oral Arguments" though.
Any volunteers?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Are you Mrs. Mayor Buttie-Judge?


I assure you that I am not. LOL


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> We can work together.
> Make it a real contest.
> 
> We might need someone to analyze "Oral Arguments" though.
> Any volunteers?


I am ALL about "Oral ummm Arguments"!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I would never do that. Like I've said over and over already, I could get any restaurant job in 2 seconds, I just hated it so much. At least now I have control over my schedule and don't have anyone bossing me around until I can find the right job for me.


I've been tempted to get a Fast food job, just to see what it's like.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I've been tempted to get a Fast food job, just to see what it's like.


I have been too. In my case, I've been curious about it particularly because I wanted one of those jobs when I graduated from high school and couldn't find one. (It was a looong time ago.)


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've been tempted to get a Fast food job, just to see what it's like.


Same lol .. can't imagine I'd last more than 30 minutes with how many people I hear *****ing at the poor cashiers


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Same lol .. can't imagine I'd last more than 30 minutes with how many people I hear @@@@@ing at the poor cashiers


Not everybody is like that. I worked in Kmart for a few months, and almost all of the customers were fine.

It wasnt fast food, I get that. But whenever you're dealing with the public, there's going to be some people who can't be satisfied. Just like with U/L.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Not everybody is like that. I worked in Kmart for a few months, and almost all of the customers were fine.
> 
> It wasnt fast food, I get that. But whenever you're dealing with the public, there's going to be some people who can't be satisfied. Just like with U/L.


True. I just always recall fast food when I think of times I had to sit and watch people *****


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I only discuss personal matters in private messages.


I guess I am late to the party.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I've been tempted to get a Fast food job, just to see what it's like.


Right out of high school (my first job) was a Colonel Sanders Chicken joint.
I was standing at the counter ... there was a line of about ten irate people cause the line was long.
Some old fart in bib overalls (I swear he looked like Jeb on Beverly Hillbillies) bellies up to the counter, spends a full thirty seconds looking at the menu board behind me, sucked his teeth a couple times and said, "Wots the diffrence betwixt the three piece meal and the six piece meal?"
I looked at him like the idiot he was, and said, "Oh I dunno ... THREE PIECES OF CHICKEN?"

Manager heard and called me over. Explained that 'this job isn't for everybody' and fired me.

Job lasted about three hours - including "orientation".


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Right out of high school (my first job) was a Colonel Sanders Chicken joint.
> I was standing at the counter ... there was a line of about ten irate people cause the line was long.
> Some old fart in bib overalls (I swear he looked like Jeb on Beverly Hillbillies) bellies up to the counter, spends a full thirty seconds looking at the menu board behind me, sucked his teeth a couple times and said, "Wots the diffrence betwixt the three piece meal and the six piece meal?"
> I looked at him like the idiot he was, and said, "Oh I dunno ... THREE PIECES OF CHICKEN?"
> ...


And Why did he fire you, I don't get it?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Right out of high school (my first job) was a Colonel Sanders Chicken joint.
> I was standing at the counter ... there was a line of about ten irate people cause the line was long.
> Some old fart in bib overalls (I swear he looked like Jeb on Beverly Hillbillies) bellies up to the counter, spends a full thirty seconds looking at the menu board behind me, sucked his teeth a couple times and said, "Wots the diffrence betwixt the three piece meal and the six piece meal?"
> I looked at him like the idiot he was, and said, "Oh I dunno ... THREE PIECES OF CHICKEN?"
> ...


 I suspect my experience would be pretty much the same.



songoku said:


> And Why did he fire you, I don't get it?


 Maybe you should apply for a fast food job.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Right out of high school (my first job) was a Colonel Sanders Chicken joint.
> I was standing at the counter ... there was a line of about ten irate people cause the line was long.
> Some old fart in bib overalls (I swear he looked like Jeb on Beverly Hillbillies) bellies up to the counter, spends a full thirty seconds looking at the menu board behind me, sucked his teeth a couple times and said, "Wots the diffrence betwixt the three piece meal and the six piece meal?"
> I looked at him like the idiot he was, and said, "Oh I dunno ... THREE PIECES OF CHICKEN?"
> ...


Yup, would of had the same outcome lmao


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I suspect my experience would be pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should apply for a fast food job.


Why's that?

I found the best sense of humor in his answer. Just 3 pieces of chicken.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

songoku said:


> Why's that?
> 
> I found the best sense of humor in his answer. Just 3 pieces of chicken.


Sorry, my second response was to a different poster. I just did it wrong.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Sorry, my second response was to a different poster. I just did it wrong.


Are you sure you did it right now?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

songoku said:


> Are you sure you did it right now?


 Does it matter?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

songoku said:


> And Why did he fire you, I don't get it?


Because I'm a smart ass.
And I treat idiots like idiots.

And, I am trying real hard NOT to treat you like an idiot.
Why the hell do you think he fired me?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> And, I am trying real hard NOT to treat you like an idiot.
> Why the hell do you think he fired me?


I have no idea.

For my curiosity, How would you treat me like an idiot?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

songoku said:


> Don't trust what Canadians say. The only 3rd world country in north America. Only Good thing is they aren't communists.
> 
> Ps: @Christinebitg I have been trying to decipher what bitg means.


Bitg = bi trans girl


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I get a ping for a pick up on Monument Ave. I took it, kinda surprised that anyone who lived in one of those million dollar homes would order an UberX.
> As I approach I see 2 men on the sidewalk in front of a line of street-parked cars. I don't see an opening ahead so I pull over at the end of the line, about 20 feet from where they're standing. One of the men waves me over toward them, and right away I'm looking for any excuse to cancel. If they don't want to walk 20 feet so that I don't have to stop in the middle of the road, this is going to be nothing but trouble. I wave the guy to come over to me and roll down my window.
> "We're right over there, " he says, pointing to where the other man was standing.
> "I didn't see an opening for me to pull over right there," I say.
> ...


Glad you got away unscathed & your rating in tact. One of the things i actually like about doing this kind of work is people tend to reveal their entitled snooty attitude before they even get in your car. That gives you the opportunity to cancel & not have a headache.

Got a ping for a woman today & literally within 10secs of me accepting, i get a message telling me which way to drive to get to her. I don't like the undertone when people do that as if im an idiot that doesnt know my own city. That resulted in a instant cancel. You will NOT back seat driver me to death.



ariel5466 said:


> CCW?


Conceal carry weapon


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

songoku said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> For my curiosity, How would you treat me like an idiot?


Does it matter?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Does it matter?


Yes, it does.


----------

